# Growing out discus in a 55?



## akdylpickles (Feb 21, 2011)

Ive been thinking lately and I just got a 90 gallon tank. I'd like this tank to be planted but have discus. I've heard it's really hard to raise discus in a planted tank and my lfs only sells 2in discus and any larger would cost a fortune. So I was wondering how many discus I could grow out in a 55? I was thinking no more than 10 but no less than 6? Also what can I use as a filter? Can I filter it with just sponge filters? I have a magnum 350, will that work on its own? Also is it okay to do a semi black water tank? Meaning having driftwood in the tank and have the tannins leach in to create a more happy environment for the discus? Would it be okay to have some duckweed or frogbit to help suck up nitrates? Would it be okay to have some cories and a bn pleco or two to help eat leftover food? And doing 50% water changes every other day would that work? Do I have to use ro water. (I have a ph of 7.5) what should I feed the discus?
Sorry that's a lot but thanks for the help


----------



## nalu86 (Oct 19, 2010)

I would do 6 discus for a 90 gallon.
Filteration: the more the better like 3x50 gallon sponge filters.
Food: Frozen/Freezdried/live black worms, Bloodworms, Beef heart, high pro flakes, beefheart flakes,... and powerfeed (7-9 times a day) for optimal growing/ stunning big fat fully grown discus.
Water changes: daily: during day, 50% and evening before light out after last feeding 90%WC again for stunning fat, fully grown discus.

What is the GH and KH of your tapwater? I wouldn't add anything to the water if your GH/KH is low.
Don't add any other fish to the tank (Plecos are poopmachines and so are discus) 

You can keep some plants in there, but, its easier without when you do your daily WC.
Also keep a bare bottom and vacuum all the poop and dirt of the bottom after to much feeding.

You can get away with daily 50% WC and less feeding, but be aware, it is possible that your discus won't fully grown and maybe look stunted. If you don't care about how they look as adults 50% WC a day will do.


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

I managed to raise a group of six Discus about the size of fifty cent piece to adults in 55 gallon with the care mentioned above with a couple exceptions.
I did not offer beef heart or blood worms. 
I fed the fish New life spectrum pellet's early on ,along with Ocean nutrition flake while they were small (high in proteins),tetra bit's, bit's of frozen krill,Hikari bio-gold,oscar chow,chopped earthworms ,red worms,spirulina flake.
water changes of 50% three times a week. 
When fish were larger, I reduced feeding from three,four times a day,to twice a day.
The fish grew from fifty cent piece size, to nearly saucer size in 6 months with care mentioned.
Had I been smarter,,I would have raised them in bare bottom tank, but I kept them over shallow sand bed cause bare bottom just did not appeal to me.
Poop is much easier to remove from bare bottom ,but sand aint' so bad for the poop/food remains on top.
Personally would get the planted tank well established with heat tolerant plant's while fish are growing, and once the fishes are adult size,,less feedings and water changes are needed. opinions vary

Almost forgot,tank I raised them in was filtered with two emperor 400 filters and material was cleaned once a week in old aquarium water .


----------



## discusonly (Mar 28, 2010)

What's your goal? Beautiful adult discus in a planted tank or the you want the experience in growing out your own discus? If it's the first, calculate how much it's going to cost to get 2" discus to adult. Remember, buying adult is what you see, what you get. Growing them out, not all is going to grow up to big beautiful discus. So when you account for the cost of growing them out.. It may make more sense to buy 4-5 adult for your 90 gal tank.

If you want the experience in growing them out, start with 8-10 in a 55 gal.


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

discusonly said:


> What's your goal? Beautiful adult discus in a planted tank or the you want the experience in growing out your own discus? If it's the first, calculate how much it's going to cost to get 2" discus to adult. Remember, buying adult is what you see, what you get. Growing them out, not all is going to grow up to big beautiful discus. So when you account for the cost of growing them out.. It may make more sense to buy 4-5 adult for your 90 gal tank.
> 
> If you want the experience in growing them out, start with 8-10 in a 55 gal.


Would plan on twice daily water changes with 8 to 10 fish in 55 gal tank for waste would increase substantially.
8 to 10 in 90 gallon would be my choice.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 28, 2012)

akdylpickles said:


> So I was wondering how many discus I could grow out in a 55?


i grow about about 13 in a 30g up to a bout 3.5-4", but i did over 50% water change everyday.. bb, with 2 hydro 5 pro sponge filters and Aquaclear 50 with prefilter (no carbon, just bio media and sponge).. i grew them out from about 1"

however, i lost about 20 from original batch



akdylpickles said:


> Also what can I use as a filter? Can I filter it with just sponge filters? I have a magnum 350, will that work on its own?


BIO filtration is most important first.. if you do get a mechanical filter, get some type of prefilter to keep all the decaying matter gettin sucked in.. if you keep up the water changes, no carbon is needed.. i don't think the magnum will have enough area for beneficial bacteria to grow, at least one sponge filter will be help alot.. 



akdylpickles said:


> Also is it okay to do a semi black water tank? Meaning having driftwood in the tank and have the tannins leach in to create a more happy environment for the discus?


driftwood is fine.. but don't waste money on blackwater extract etc..



akdylpickles said:


> Would it be okay to have some duckweed or frogbit to help suck up nitrates?


there should not be any nitrates in a probably cycled tank with daily water changes.. OR at least every other day.. WITH good biofilters



akdylpickles said:


> Would it be okay to have some cories and a bn pleco or two to help eat leftover food?


if you do proper clean up and don't over feed should be no problem.. if you add more fish, you add to the bioload and more mess in tank.. so what ever they may clean up from discus.. they produce the same mess in return.. 
also, mixing fish of different sources is dangerous.. WITH OUT QT prior to mixing them.. its better to be safe then sorry.. do you want to risk discus for a $2 cory or pleco?

RO is not needed..

above all.. CONSISTENT STABLE CLEAN water is needed.. messing with chemistry of water, with buffers or trying to get a ro/tap ratio is just no needed.. 
tap water and seachem PRIME or SAFE is best bet..

good luck..

ps.. of course larger discus are expensive.. until you grow about a batch of 6 for over a year.. from 1" and find out.. 2 stay small/stunted, 1 is the king of the tank and the other 3 are average size.. you will understand.. it is not easy to raise them from fry to 6" plus.. many fish out of a spawn are culled along the way breeders.. just so get a good strong batch of a handful from original spawn..

they are not oscars or goldfish that will just keep growing no matter water conditions or food feed..

you have received sound advice in previous posts above, just added my 7 cents. 

good luck..


----------



## discusonly (Mar 28, 2010)

roadmaster said:


> Would plan on twice daily water changes with 8 to 10 fish in 55 gal tank for waste would increase substantially.
> 8 to 10 in 90 gallon would be my choice.


Don't need to change water twice a day for 8-10 2" discus in a 55 gal. 60%-70% daily WC is more than sufficient unless you feed them with messy food that foul the water. 

Remember, not all will grow properly. Best to sell some off along the way to ultimately get about 50% of what you start out with as "show discus" for the planted tank. The % of getting nice adult from grow out increases drastically as you start out with larger fish (3.5"+). At 2" from a LFS.. very hard to tell.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 28, 2012)

discusonly said:


> * Remember, not all will grow properly. Best to sell some off along the way to ultimately get about 50% of what you start out with as "show discus" for the planted tank. *The % of getting nice adult from grow out increases drastically as you start out with larger fish (3.5"+). At 2" from a LFS.. very hard to tell.


AMEN TO THAT!!

i won't buy anymore discus less then 5".. f'that! i would rather know what i get and pay for it..


----------



## Wicket_lfe (Aug 21, 2008)

Just to give some perspective. i grew 2 discus from 1.5" to full adult in a 55 gallon with an arowana, 2 angels and some cories. Used straight tap water and and changed the water maybe, MAYBE, once a month. Plant wise i just had 2 amazon swords. I made my own beefheart mix and fed them very carefully.

I added 4 more 3" discus, who were doing great, but sadly after i added a black ghost knife, they stressed and died. Learned the hard way that BGK give off a low electric current.

Would i suggest this? no. But it worked for me.

also, search ur local classifieds for a local breeder, you'd be surprised who sells them around you.

EDIT: okay so maybe there arent many breeders in Alaska. lol.


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

discusonly said:


> Don't need to change water twice a day for 8-10 2" discus in a 55 gal. 60%-70% daily WC is more than sufficient unless you feed them with messy food that foul the water.
> 
> Remember, not all will grow properly. Best to sell some off along the way to ultimately get about 50% of what you start out with as "show discus" for the planted tank. The % of getting nice adult from grow out increases drastically as you start out with larger fish (3.5"+). At 2" from a LFS.. very hard to tell.


Yes ,I agree it is the beef heart that some feed, that fouls the water quickly.
Water changes will also depend on number of feedings.
Some feed their fishes much more than other's.

It ain't rocket science, just large cichlids that will eat as much as you feed them.
If you want to grow large show Discus,then buying from breeder rather than local fish store would be the way forward in my view.
Feed em several small feeding's a day,large water changes.(stick with tank raised or domestic fishes as opposed to those that may be wild caught)
Am doubtful the fish store is offering wild caught anyway.
Otherwise grab up five or six,or more, and grow em out same as nearly all fry, with three or four feedings a day and lot's of clean water to keep organics low.
They are tougher fish than many think, but like nearly all fishes,,they will remain healthier with good care.


----------



## Psionic (Dec 22, 2011)

akdylpickles said:


> Ive been thinking lately and I just got a 90 gallon tank. I'd like this tank to be planted but have discus. I've heard it's really hard to raise discus in a planted tank and my lfs only sells 2in discus and any larger would cost a fortune. So I was wondering how many discus I could grow out in a 55? I was thinking no more than 10 but no less than 6? Also what can I use as a filter? Can I filter it with just sponge filters? I have a magnum 350, will that work on its own? Also is it okay to do a semi black water tank? Meaning having driftwood in the tank and have the tannins leach in to create a more happy environment for the discus? Would it be okay to have some duckweed or frogbit to help suck up nitrates? Would it be okay to have some cories and a bn pleco or two to help eat leftover food? And doing 50% water changes every other day would that work? Do I have to use ro water. (I have a ph of 7.5) what should I feed the discus?
> Sorry that's a lot but thanks for the help


Growing out 10 in a 55 would work. 

Any filter works, but as stated, the merrier the better. Some people use only sponge filters. I use a sponge and an HOB. 

Yea you can do the black water. I had my discus when they were a little less than ~2 inches and I had to keep the lights off for almost 2 weeks. I grew out 6 in a 25 gallon until they were almost 3 inches. I had mopani driftwood in the tank and let it leech so that they'd be more comfortable. It's now boiled to death and doesn't leech. 

Floaters are good. Plants are always helpful  I have some wisteria and rrf floating in my tank. 

I have 3 julii cories in there also that munch whatever leftovers the discus might leave. You'll clean the tank a lot so there won't be too much at any given time. Plus, discus are grazers. I leave the food in for half an hour or so before I start siphoning out leftovers. Plecos wouldn't be on my list. People have too many problems with them since some of them like to suck on the discus slime coat and won't stop once they start. Ever. It's oogy to see also. 

I feed mine frozen beef heart that I made. It's pretty nice since they'll eat flakes and bits solo and love them since they're in the beef heart mix. Just prepare yourself for the smell. Yuck! I made my husband do the blending work lol. Mine has beef heart, tetra bits, omega one flakes, brine shrimp, blood worms, some Repashy gel foods (helps solidify it), 1/2 pack of unflavored gelatin. There are some good recipes online. I didn't have any veggies in those at the time to mix in. Next time I might try garlic also. But discus are hogs. Seriously hogs. If you look towards the end of the discus sticky here, you'll see a YouTube video that I took last night of them eating. 

I don't use RO/DI water. Just conditioner and tap water. My ph here is anything but close to 7. I'll just say that my drop checker is a very dark shade of blue lol.


-Val


----------



## akdylpickles (Feb 21, 2011)

How long should I wait to put them in the planted tank? Does it matter what strain they are? Can I mix discus? Is it okay if they're all from the same parents?


----------



## Psionic (Dec 22, 2011)

People try to wait until they're 4-5 inches with at way you're already feeding them less by then. Strain doesn't matter and yup you can mix them. That's how people get all different kinds of things. Inbred fish? That's preposterous!


----------



## akdylpickles (Feb 21, 2011)

So how should I go about getting different fish from different parents? Also if I do like 10 in a 55 at what size should I start getting rid of the ones I dont want?


----------



## Psionic (Dec 22, 2011)

Inbred fish are as common as water. Some will die in their own, that's just what happens at times. So they might not all live. It's just what happens to baby fish. Some will be the little runts or stressed from being the lowest fish. Assuming all 10 grow perfectly in awesome health all equally? I'd say by 3 inches to have the ones you want and stick with those.


-Val


----------



## LS6 Tommy (May 13, 2006)

Here's my take after a LOT of years of having discus in both species only & community tanks-

If you're looking to force growth, the crazy cleanings, WC's & feeding rituals apply. If you just want to keep discus & are willing to let them grow at a "normal" rate, the parameters are MUCH looser, especially if they're tank bred. I have had discus in planted community tanks for a long time & just treat the tank like any other planted tank I have. Keep it clean, don't overfeed, use quality food & you don't _need_ to go nuts with 50% WC's every week, bare bottom tanks or other hyperbole. Doing all that stuff certainly can only help, but remember, discus don't live in empty bare glass tanks in the wild... 

Tommy


----------



## Wicket_lfe (Aug 21, 2008)

LS6 Tommy said:


> Here's my take after a LOT of years of having discus in both species only & community tanks-
> 
> If you're looking to force growth, the crazy cleanings, WC's & feeding rituals apply. If you just want to keep discus & are willing to let them grow at a "normal" rate, the parameters are MUCH looser, especially if they're tank bred. I have had discus in planted community tanks for a long time & just treat the tank like any other planted tank I have. Keep it clean, don't overfeed, use quality food & you don't _need_ to go nuts with 50% WC's every week, bare bottom tanks or other hyperbole. Doing all that stuff certainly can only help, but remember, discus don't live in empty bare glass tanks in the wild...
> 
> Tommy


totally agree. my discus looked beautiful even though they were "neglected" based on other people's treatments with BB tanks and daily WC.


----------



## discusonly (Mar 28, 2010)

LS6 Tommy said:


> Here's my take after a LOT of years of having discus in both species only & community tanks-
> 
> If you're looking to force growth, the crazy cleanings, WC's & feeding rituals apply. If you just want to keep discus & are willing to let them grow at a "normal" rate, the parameters are MUCH looser, especially if they're tank bred. I have had discus in planted community tanks for a long time & just treat the tank like any other planted tank I have. Keep it clean, don't overfeed, use quality food & you don't _need_ to go nuts with 50% WC's every week, bare bottom tanks or other hyperbole. Doing all that stuff certainly can only help, but remember, discus don't live in empty bare glass tanks in the wild...
> 
> Tommy


I agree to a point. Unless you get wild discus, the discus that most people get (domestic) are from bare bottom tanks with daily WC. That's the way they were raise and the same for their parents, etc.. 

This is why it is often said that the healthy wild discus are more robust.


----------



## akdylpickles (Feb 21, 2011)

So where should I go to buy good quality baby discus? Is there a certain size that i shouldn't buy? like smaller than a dime or something?


----------



## Warlock (Feb 28, 2012)

akdylpickles said:


> So where should I go to buy good quality baby discus? Is there a certain size that i shouldn't buy? like smaller than a dime or something?


anything under 4months/4" is going to require feedings 6-8 times day.. and at least one large water change.. its hard to tell quality with anything under 2"

if you can find a hobbyist.. that would be best/cheapest route..

but maybe not the best route in the grand scheme..

if you want cheap small discus..

joe garagas Aquabid..


----------



## Psionic (Dec 22, 2011)

You can check out the vendors on the simplydiscus.com forums. If you have a LFS that you know and like, you can ask them. Most people say go with ~3 inches or so. 


-Val


----------



## Warlock (Feb 28, 2012)

Psionic said:


> You can check out the vendors on the simplydiscus.com forums. If you have a LFS that you know and like, you can ask them. Most people say go with ~3 inches or so.
> 
> 
> -Val


Val.. kenny has those smoking deals ($200 and change) WITH shipping for those 3" fish.. !!! op should probably look there!!


----------



## Psionic (Dec 22, 2011)

Yea I hear a lot of good things about Kenny's discus. I've seen pics on the forums. I'm a lurking member over there lol. 


-Val


----------



## Warlock (Feb 28, 2012)

http://forum.simplydiscus.com/showt...ch-2012-Forrest-shipment-(Price-list-included)

look at the first stock listed.. 

FREE SHIPPING (Fedex Priority Overnight) packages: (when purchasing any one of the following FREE SHIPPING groups, ANY AND ALL ADDITIONAL FISH to your order will be offered FREE SHIPPING also)

2.5"+ Brilliant------------------------batch of 10 for $200 FREE SHIPPING
2-2.5" Red Melon---------------------batch of 8 for $200 FREE SHIPPING, batch of 12 for $275 FREE SHIPPING
3" Altum Flora------------------------batch of 6 for $210 FREE SHIPPING, batch of 10 for $315 FREE SHIPPING
3-3.5" Shooting Star (Spotted Snakeskin)--batch of 6 for $328 FREE SHIPPING, batch of 10 for $500 FREE SHIPPING


----------



## Warlock (Feb 28, 2012)

i personally would get the ALTUM FLORA.. those guys get HUGE!!


----------



## akdylpickles (Feb 21, 2011)

yeah I love kenny's discus and also han's. The 10 briliant 2.5 in discus for 200$ isnt bad. Id really like to get some of them. do you think shipping would be the same for and alaska resident?


----------



## Warlock (Feb 28, 2012)

akdylpickles said:


> yeah I love kenny's discus and also han's. The 10 briliant 2.5 in discus for 200$ isnt bad. Id really like to get some of them. do you think shipping would be the same for and alaska resident?


IDK... you should as him.. he ALWAYS answers his phone OR calls you right back..

AND 

what ever fish you add to this order.. it is also free shipping.. !!!


----------



## akdylpickles (Feb 21, 2011)

Wow really? His discus are just amazing.... everytime I see them I cant stop looking at the pictures.  does he have any other types of fish?


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

Brewmaster(Brewmiester?) at Simplydiscus used to offer other fishes as well, South American cichlids,Angelfish,Rotkeil Severums,possibly Dwarf cichlids.
Been some time since I visited there, but he is stand up guy, and may be able to help you source other fishes .


----------



## akdylpickles (Feb 21, 2011)

Alright thanks. Also what do the Altum Flora look like? I couldnt see the pictures of them for some reason.


----------



## wendyjo (Feb 20, 2009)

How do people with lives feed their fish 6-8 times a day, or even 3 times a day?


----------



## Psionic (Dec 22, 2011)

If I'm around, I'll feed them. When I wake up, get back for lunch if I can, I feed them a few times during the night. I go to bed late, so they eat late as well. There's also an automatic feeder to five them flakes and tetra bits when I'm gone.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 28, 2012)

akdylpickles said:


> Alright thanks. Also what do the Altum Flora look like? I couldnt see the pictures of them for some reason.














wendyjo said:


> How do people with lives feed their fish 6-8 times a day, or even 3 times a day?



for me.. wake up feed, lunch feed, after work feed, 8pm feed, and maybe another time.. before bed.. 

JUVIES require more.. where there is a will there is a way


----------



## wendyjo (Feb 20, 2009)

Then I could never keep them cause I don't work close enough to home to get there during lunch. Bummer


----------



## discusonly (Mar 28, 2010)

wendyjo said:


> Then I could never keep them cause I don't work close enough to home to get there during lunch. Bummer


Can be done depending on your schedule. I reverse the schedule on my discus by doing the heavy feeding between 6pm to 12AM. I used to do this with my discus.

At fry size, it was tough because I was using BBS. By 1.5" 

Feed early in the morning 6AM. Do WC and go to work. There are times when I skip this if I don't have time in the moring.

Set auto feeder to feed at 12PM, 3PM and 6PM. 

When I am home after dinner, I do 2-3 feeding and do a WC before going to bed.

The key is setting up a way to do WC quickly. I move fish along the way starting from 5gallons tank to 75 gallons. 

Now with all that work that is required, I don't do it for 10-20 fish.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 28, 2012)

wendyjo said:


> Then I could never keep them cause I don't work close enough to home to get there during lunch. Bummer


that schedule is for JUVIES under 4"..

once they are 4"/4 months (from healthy stock/breeder).. you can get away with 2-3 feedings


----------



## akdylpickles (Feb 21, 2011)

I couldnt see the picture you posted for some reason  But I looked them up on simply and they are BEAUTIFUL! 6 for 210..... I wish it was 10 for 200  but theyre really beautiful..


----------



## oscarsx (Mar 15, 2011)

wendyjo said:


> How do people with lives feed their fish 6-8 times a day, or even 3 times a day?


I.have my girl do it while im at work

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pandacory (Apr 18, 2011)

oscarsx said:


> I.have my girl do it while im at work


Need to add that to the "you know you're into aquariums when" list

=>you're looking for a house wife to feed your discus!


----------



## oscarsx (Mar 15, 2011)

Haha she loves doing it, she loves em.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------

